# My adult mantis enclosure. Thoughts?



## Diaeghart (Aug 23, 2015)

This is my mantis' enclosure. The container is made out of plastic and is 14x6 inches. I bought it for 3.5 (4$) and cut out two rectangular holes, which I covered with mesh. Instead of using twigs I hung a vertical plastic stick with some mesh stuck to it so the mantis can climb well. She loves to move around and she has no problem when hunting.

I use tissue as substrate and there is very good ventilation.

So, what are your thoughts on my mantis' enclosure? Any details that I missed? Thanks for the interest


----------



## Thorngren (Aug 27, 2015)

That's pretty awesome looking


----------



## terradesue (Sep 2, 2015)

Simple can be best. It might like some fake leaves. I can never keep the real plants alive.


----------

